# Cosmetic procedure and E&M



## trishj12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Is it appropriate to append -25 to 99212-99214 when the patient is in for a cosmetic procedure and an E&M is done on a separate issue, such as a lesion of concern? If anyone could provide a source it would be most appreciated by a new coder. Thank you!
Reply With Quote


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 9, 2009)

*No additional procedure done?*

Just so I'm sure I understand ...
We have a scheduled cosmetic procedure
An E/M to evaluate a lesion of concern
NO procedure on the lesion of concern?

If you are not submitting the cosmetic procedure to insurance at all, then there is no need for a -25 modifier on the E/M because the procedure will not exist as far as the insurance is concerned. (Strictly self-pay, in advance, is policy for most cosmetic procedures.)

If you are also performing a procedure on the lesion of concern, then you'd want either a -25 or a -57 depending on what you're doing and the global period involved with the procedure.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## trishj12 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you for your response!

Yes, it would be a scheduled cosmetic procedure which is self-pay and not covered by insurance.  During the procedure the customer/patient mentions the lesion of concern.  After evaluation, it is determined to destroy the lesion or shave/excise the lesion.  

Scenario #1 - new appointment is made to destroy or excise the lesion or perform a biopsy.  No -25 is needed on the E&M since the insurance company does not provide coverage for cosmetic procedures.  Is that correct?

Scenario #2 - procedure is done on the lesion during the encounter for the cosmetic service.  Would it be appropriate to append the -25 since the E&M was performed in addition to the biopsy/destruction/excise of the lesion during the same cosmetic service visit?

What documentation and/or source would I quote to the doctor to backup these coding procedures?

Thank you again!
Trish - new coder


----------

